# Roping arena



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Contact a couple of different lighting guys to lay it out for you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Don't forget to ask PETA for their input....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

can I get a yeeehaw ?

might want to check out a nearby arena just to see what they did - you never know what kinda tips you can get from other guys' work.


----------



## Currin1 (Oct 22, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> Don't forget to ask PETA for their input....


I'll get right on that


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

haha, so this isn't a place for students to practice running romex? I'm an idiot.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Currin1 said:


> I'll get right on that



Good Man :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Currin1 (Oct 22, 2014)

wildleg said:


> can I get a yeeehaw ?
> 
> might want to check out a nearby arena just to see what they did - you never know what kinda tips you can get from other guys' work.


I've looked. The others in the area have been set up like stadium lights/sports complex. I don't think this guy will spend that kind of money.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Currin1 said:


> I've looked. The others in the area have been set up like stadium lights/sports complex. I don't think this guy will spend that kind of money.


It's a sports lighting application. It doesn't have to be over the top expensive. You need to set them at the proper height, use the correct beam spread and have them aimed properly. Something like this would work:

www.junolightinggroup.com/attachments/images/content/specsheets/g-cut-sp.pdf


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Currin1 said:


> Hello all. New here and hoping one of ya'll can help me out. We're building a practice arena for roping. It's to measure 160' X 270' with the last ten feet taking care of the chute/alley. Anyway, we're planning on going with 1000w metal halides mounted 20' high. I'm trying to figure out how many I'm gonna need so I don't have any dark spots. I can't have lights shining back towards the end so we want to keep all down the sides. Anyone out there that can explain how to figure it? May be simple, but I've never had to do it as I usually just follow the prints. Thanks in advance.


Usually the lighting supplier will figure that out for you.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> haha, so this isn't a place for students to practice running romex? I'm an idiot.


 No, you are not an idiot. You have a BUDDING sense of humor.:thumbsup:


----------



## allendk (Mar 13, 2012)

I come up with 72, that is figuring each light will light about 600 sq. ft, but I would check with supplier


----------

